# adjusting depth how to figure out the right depth



## CFLfan (Feb 6, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I'm super new to useing a plunge router! I have figured out How to adjust the depth. But How do figure the right depth to adjust to? Besides making a ton of cuts and run out of wood.

May it will help if I explain the project i'm working on. 

Its a game board 2'x2' 3/4in thick MDF. I want to use the half inch round for the top and bottom surface. 

So on scrap material I've done the top looks good. Then I flip it over and do the bottom. When I do this the bootom cuts more then half way wich messes up the top cut.

Ive adjusted the depth to cut only half the thicknes of 3/4 but it doesn't seem to be nearly enough.

Is there a trick to get tem to line up do I need to switch to 1/4in round?


Thanks in advance for any tips
Cflfan


----------



## cbsjoez1935 (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi Mike,

I think your problem is you are not using the right size roundover bit for what you appear to want to do and that is to put a complete rounded edge on your 3/4" thick board. To do what you want, I have two suggestions:
1. Use a 3/4" bull nose bit and gradually work it to get the edge you desire without having to flip over the board.
2. Use a 3/8" roundover bit (1/2 the diameter of the thickness of the wood you are working with), do one side to get half the round, flip the board over and complete the full round.
I hope this helps.

Joe Z.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

The trick is not to use the bearing on the bit.. you can use your router table with the fence in place if you don't have one use the pop on fence that came with your router.. or you can made a quick one to do the same job..

=====



CFLfan said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm super new to useing a plunge router! I have figured out How to adjust the depth. But How do figure the right depth to adjust to? Besides making a ton of cuts and run out of wood.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Mike:

Welcome to the router forums!

Which CFL team do you root for?

Cassandra


----------

